# Stupid Pride



## JDenz (Jan 8, 2003)

Stupid Pride has kept me off all the forum boards and all the MMA web sites.  I can't beieve that they are taking so long to gt this PPV to American Audences.  I know that I am going to see this Pride sooner or later and I don't want to see the results before I see the show.  I hate knowing who wins before the fight starts.   Since I haven't seen the board in awhile when did the main page change?  I like how they added the top thread starters.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 8, 2003)

Same here,  Cant wait to see Cold Fury III

Sounds really good, I am very intrested in seeing what happens.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 8, 2003)

Well pretty much with Prde you know wo is going to win almost all the matches but I can't wait to se Randelman Ninja after ninja got aped by Arona.  If arona can GP him I think Randelman has a chance.


----------

